# Can I Get Some Help Wirirng My Wizzard Track??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

*Can I Get Some Help Wiring My Wizzard Track??*

I had someone who was going to help me but he is just too busy at the moment and I can't wait any longer!!!!

So I could use some local help please. I appreciate your help as always fellas.

Thanks Joe:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, we spoke @ the recent HO show, your Wizz-Trak has terminal
strips for (dead section) lap counting? What will you be using for power source & driver stations? I would suggest proper sized stranded wire & good quality terminal blocks w/matching ring/spade connectors. (crimped & soldered)


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> Joe, we spoke @ the recent HO show, your Wizz-Trak has terminal
> strips for (dead section) lap counting? What will you be using for power source & driver stations? I would suggest proper sized stranded wire & good quality terminal blocks w/matching ring/spade connectors. (crimped & soldered)


Yes Dom it was a pleasure to talk and hang with you. You are definitly my kinda people. In fact I told Sidejobjohn just that!!!

I have soup to nuts bro. Wire, terminals, junction block, 3 pwr taps on the track and 1 for the lap counter that came wuth the layout. Everything came with it except the drivers stations. I got 4 more from Todd and have them mounted in a box and ready to go. Variable supply also came with it.

So if I knew what I was doing, i'd have been racing on this track for a few weeks allready!!

P.S. I was wrong, I need Dielectric grease for the track pins.

Thats my story and i'm sticking to it.


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

Slot Car Corner has wireing diagrams on their site.
It's funny to me that these track builders/seller don't give instructions for that with the track! Good luck 
Cheers Ted


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wire it the same as the other track,that's your prototype.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Was the layout previously wired by prior owner? Are you re-wiring for your needs? 
The wiring for power to driver stations & track isn't difficult, we can get you thru.  
For my layout, I'm using a Trix-Trac counter/timer. 
These units are wired independent w/their own power, I'm not familiar w/wiring for a 'puter program.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

The waiting must be killing you, Joe! 

I don't have any experience with Wizz track specifically, but the wiring for power supply, driver's station and to the lane is very simple on all HO tracks. 

I have to agree with Dyno Dom on the wiring. You could be racing in a very short time if you wanted by putting the laptimer wiring on the back burner and focusing on getting at least one lane and it's driver's station wired up. I think we could easily get you going with phone help if needed, especially if you have a camera to help by shooting pics in case anything is unclear. 

It could be an option. Something to think about, anyway. Whoosh, whoosh... smooth WizzTrack laps being turned...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, it did come with an independently wired lap counter. With that terminal part that make 4 total. 3 for power and 1 for the counter.

So now what??


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

There's really only three wires you need to run to get one lane working.

Connect a white wire from the positive output of the power supply to the white terminal of the driver's station (DS) for lane 1.

Connect a black wire from the black terminal of the DS to the driver's side rail of lane 1 (driver's side with the car in the direction of travel).

Connect a red wire from the passenger's side rail of lane 1 to the ground connection of the power supply.

That's it really. You should be off to the races - for one lane at least.

It helps if you have a voltmeter/ohmmeter to check stuff out before you turn on the power supply. Do you have one, by any chance?

It's a good idea to have a fuse in the line somewhere in case of a wiring mixup. Most power supplies will have a fuse in the positive output, which will shut off power if there is a short circuit in you wiring. Most driver's stations will also have a fuse. Do you know if your power supply and DS have fuses?

That will get you going until you can get some local help to run permanent wires, put terminal strips in, label wires by lane, route wires neatly and logically, and tie the wiring to the underside of the table neatly.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

1st thing I need to do is assemble. I need to get some dielectric grease I guess. It isn't together yet either.

And yes the supply and DS's have fuses.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I see. If you know where the power terminals for the track will end up, you can put a terminal strip at those points and do your wiring in advance, then just hook up the last bit from the terminal strips to the actual lanes. Not sure what's easiest in your room/table/setup. Also, double check that dielectric grease is what you want before heading out to the electronics store. For hooking sections of track together, if you use a grease to prevent corrosion, you're much better off with conductive grease. It's gonna be great when you're turning laps on that new track!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dom?? :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So my friend Zach came to help today. We have it up and running and is it smooooooth!!!!

Here it is all assembled and lap counter in place.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

'Tis a thing of beauty, Joe!! Many happy miles ahead for ya', man!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

So whens opening day? Do you need track test drivers?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks rolls. I am debating to taking off the interstate kind track numbers on every piece. What do ya think??


ctsvowner, drop me a line anytime you want to come run!!!! Also what do you think about ditching those white stickers?


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't understand the purpose of the stickers so I would ditch them.

Just so you know who I am. We met at the Skippack drag event. I saw you at the Parsippany show but you were deep into conversation and I did not want to butt in.

Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ctsvowner said:


> I don't understand the purpose of the stickers so I would ditch them.
> 
> Just so you know who I am. We met at the Skippack drag event. I saw you at the Parsippany show but you were deep into conversation and I did not want to butt in.
> 
> Dave



Dave I wish you would have bro!!! I like to have faces to put to the names.

The stickers are made up to look like interstate signs and are numbered for the layout. I am going to take em off tho. The more I look the more I am hating them!!!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

The stickers were likely used as section markers when racing.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> The stickers were likely used as section markers when racing.



Ok if you say it, you must know something I don't bud!!! When you coming to run pal?????:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Also Gene since your here, what do you think about doing my own clear plexi guard rail kinda thingy's areound the track in crucial areas? Is this a hard task?:wave:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Joe, Sorry for the slow response on the stickers. I've been rebuilding original AFX chassis all afternoon. Got a coupla hot ones in the mix, so I'm happy. Anywhoo... Yep, I think they are section #s for racing. I don't think they add anything if you're not using them, so I'd agree with CTS-V, might as well lose 'em. For sure you're not gonna have any marshals on the far side of the table to shout section #s to!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Also Gene since your here, what do you think about doing my own clear plexi guard rail kinda thingy's areound the track in crucial areas? Is this a hard task?:wave:


Not too hard, the worse part is figuring out how to mount them. I've done it a number of ways, the best non-routed method I found was on my old Tomy...it was solid and flexible at the same time. I'll see if I can find any pics.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ok if you say it, you must know something I don't bud!!! When you coming to run pal?????:dude:


Soon as I get my track done so I can set up some cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes the mounting part. Now, how about some kind of a strap or string that holds the form, or bend, and then minf of 2 side tape the edge of the track and stick on??


----------

